# Quote from a child



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In the middle of something, my 2 year old grandson can sometimes say out of the blue, "All is good". It helps me in feeling sad about people and animals that I miss. Yes, he is only two years old 🥰


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

That is so darling! My two year old isn’t saying many sentences yet but his initials are ALL so we always say to him “ALL is well, baby!”


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> In the middle of something, my 2 year old grandson can sometimes say out of the blue, "All is good". It helps me in feeling sad about people and animals that I miss. Yes, he is only two years old 🥰


"Out of the mouth of babes..."


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

SMcN said:


> "Out of the mouth of babes..."


That's what I thought too.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

🥰🙏


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Wise beyond his years


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Wise beyond his years


Maybe. I think children are much wiser than they often get credit for. You have to listen carefully to them.


----------

